# Yahoo- B Braun Medical Industries Mulling The Relocation Of Its Manufacturing Facilities From Malaysia To Indonesia (OfficialWire)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

In the Business Environment Rating (BER) matrix for Q409, Malaysia considerably improved its position in the Asia Pacific matrix, and is now ranked fifth out of the 15 key regional markets.View the full article


----------

